# Mac et Gay



## narcoleptik (4 Août 2004)

Suite à une discussion passionnante et extremement intellectuel (comme toujours bien sur ) avec des zami-a-moi nous sommes arrivées sur la conclusion que les utilisateurs de macs étaient proportionnelement plus gay-friendly ou gay-tout-court que les utilisateurs de Windobe. (Etant donné que les macs étaient plus souvent utilisé par des graphistes ou des artistes qui eux aussi étaient proportionnelement plus souvent dans les catégories citées ci dessus, etant donné le design des macs, étant donné les points disco (village people ?) et étant donné la cométe de Haley)

Alors, nous trompons-nous comme de pauvres vieux abrutis où il y a t-il un éclair de lucidité dans nos yeux?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

T'en as d'autres des lieux communs comme ça? Je fais la collec'



 NB: j'ai deja
 - les noirs y sentent pas bon
 - les belges y mangent de frittes
 - les Italiens c'est des voleurs
 - les Chinois 'faut pas s'y fier


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> - les noirs y sentent pas bon
> - les belges y mangent de frittes
> - les Italiens c'est des voleurs
> - les Chinois 'faut pas s'y fier




tu en oublie :

-  les suisses sont lents
- les français raleur
- les ricains sont gros ...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu en oublie :
> 
> -  les suisses sont lents
> - les français raleur
> - les ricains sont gros ...


 Je les ai en double, tu crois que je peux les fourguer sur eBay?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Août 2004)

T'es maso à dire des trucs comme çà, y'a des snipers ici.
Ou alors c'est de la provoc, et c'est réussi,


----------



## donatello (4 Août 2004)

et les arabes ils mangent leurs propres enfants.


----------



## Krstv (4 Août 2004)

Vu le mal que mon pote homo a pour se connecter aux chats gays avec Safari quand il monte chasser à Paname....


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> - les ricains sont gros ...


là par contre c'est un peu vrai, même eux le dise....


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

narcoleptik a dit:
			
		

> Alors, nous trompons-nous comme de pauvres vieux abrutis où il y a t-il un éclair de lucidité dans nos yeux?



Tu réponds à ta question   

Mais encore:
-les mac c'est cher
-les macs c'est pas cher
-n'écoute jamais supermoquette


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> et les arabes ils mangent leurs propres enfants.


 Je croyais que c'etait les PC Users!  :affraid:


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Août 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> chats gays


  .....


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> et les arabes ils mangent leurs propres enfants.



apprêté comment? Ça m'intéresse


----------



## _m_apman (4 Août 2004)

Ouh là, je crois que ce nouveau thread est "the new place to be" !
Voilà, je voulais juste apporter ma pierre à cet édifice, histoire de dire : "J'y étais!".
C'est fait, je sors.


----------



## narcoleptik (4 Août 2004)

C'est pas ce genre d'analyse (en me relisant je comprend que ça puisse etre mal pris
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) en tout cas ce n'est pas du tout Homophobe où quoi que ce soit ,si jamais c'est mal pris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
En plus je suis Gay, lol

C'est juste que quand je fais le compte des gays que je cotois ils sont sur Mac à + ou - 60 pourcents (ce qui est pas mal) et je me demandais si ces comptes se vérifiaient.

De plus c'est un message posté sur le Bar donc il ne faut pas trop le prendre au sérieu (et en tout cas pas mal) et au second degré.

Toutes mes excuses si j'ai choqué ou bléssé quelqu'un.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> apprêté comment? Ça m'intéresse


 Crus et vivants bien entendu! Enfin voyons... 'Faut vous t'nir au courrant mon pov' mÔssieur


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> apprêté comment? Ça m'intéresse


le poudou du sud t'a pas suffit ?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> - les ricains sont gros ...


Ah çà oui ! Et on en a la preuve !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

narcoleptik a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que quand je fais le compte des gays que je cotois ils sont sur Mac à + ou - 60 pourcents


  C'est normal les Gays c'est tous des Bobos... 

 Tiens je le rajoute a ma colec' celui là...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

narcoleptik a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que quand je fais le compte des gays que je cotois ils sont sur Mac à + ou - 60 pourcents (ce qui est pas mal) et je me demandais si ces comptes se vérifiaient.



Je crois que tu viens de trouver comment sauver Apple


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

narcoleptik a dit:
			
		

> En plus je suis Gay, lol



rend le clavier à Cécil


----------



## tomtom (4 Août 2004)

Mon Power Book est Gay  

Sisi j'vous jure :hein: 

Et végétarien


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Août 2004)

Ca c'est un sujet pour notre équipe de sociologue, 

Finn_Atlas t'es où ..


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

Moi aussi j'y étais. 

Et pour narcomachin, t'es tu demandé s'il n'y avait pas plutôt une forte proportion d'escargots de bourgogne dans les Mac Users ? en effet, ceux-ci étant hermaphrodites, ils risquent de fausser les stats.


----------



## Krstv (4 Août 2004)

narcoleptik a dit:
			
		

> En plus je suis Gay, lol



Ah, et tu es célibataire ? Ca pourra m'éviter de me faire squatter mon power book pour des cochonneries  



> C'est juste que quand je fais le compte des gays que je cotois ils sont sur Mac à + ou - 60 pourcents (ce qui est pas mal) et je me demandais si ces comptes se vérifiaient.



C'est surtout que les homos ont en général plus de thunes (pas de gamins, pas de femmes.  Et Dieu sait qu'une femme, ça coute cher)


----------



## _m_apman (4 Août 2004)

Et aussi, de faire rappliquer tous les piliers du bar dans ce sujet en moins 5 minutes ! 


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu viens de trouver comment sauver Apple


----------



## donatello (4 Août 2004)

En gros il faudrait rebaptiser la section "switch" en "coming out"...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

narcoleptik a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que quand je fais le compte des gays que je cotois ils sont sur Mac à + ou - 60 pourcents (ce qui est pas mal) et je me demandais si ces comptes se vérifiaient.



Je crois que le malentendu vient effectivement de la manière dont tu as posé la question. Il aurait été plus judicieux de demander, non pas si les utilisateurs de mac sont gays (ce qui ne pouvait t'amener d'autres réponses que celles qui t'ont été données...), mais si la population gay utilise majoritairement des macs (ce qui est une statistique que j'ignore et dont, de toute manière, je vois mal l'intérêt).
Maintenant, je te laisse l'entière responsabilité de l'affirmation selon laquelle « graphistes et artistes » sont le plus souvent gays : elle relève effectivement du lieu commun... À moins que tu n'aies des informations précises à nous communiquer à ce sujet.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que les homos ont en général plus de thunes (pas de gamins, pas de femmes. Et Dieu sait qu'une femme, ça coute cher)


 Je prend celui là!
 Tu veux lequel en échange?
 Tiens je t'en file meme 2 vu qu'en fait y'en a 2 dedans!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Mon Power Book est Gay


 Moi c'est mon iPod: il arrete pas de se plugger a mon iMac (et comme c'est un fixe y peut pas bouger!)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Mon Power Book est Gay
> 
> Sisi j'vous jure :hein:



Il faut absolument que tu me le présentes.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut absolument que tu me le présentes.


 Ca va faire une jalouse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est mon iPod: il arrete pas de se plugger a mon iMac (et comme c'est un fixe y peut pas bouger!)



Et allez ! Jpmiss ouvre la section "mac, sexualité et handicap".


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca va faire une jalouse



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss._


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et allez ! Jpmiss ouvre la section "mac, sexualité et handicap".


 y a des sites spécialisés pour ca mÔsieur! (et je les connais pas!)


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous permettez que je me serve de ça dans le deuxième album ???_


 ah oui! 

 Et je te cède toute ma colec' contre un exemplaire dédicacé si tu veux


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Août 2004)

narcoleptik a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses si j'ai choqué ou bléssé quelqu'un.


Je compatis, j'ai eu l'occasion de me faire cramer la gueule sur d'autres sujet par tous ces vieux briscard 5 étoiles qui ont de la ressource.
Le mieux à faire c'est de rien dire est attendre que ca passe.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux à faire c'est de rien dire est attendre que ca passe.


 C'est exactement ce que dit mon iMac! 

  

 Super ce thread!


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Je compatis, j'ai eu l'occasion de me faire cramer la gueule sur d'autres sujet par tous ces vieux briscard 5 étoiles qui ont de la ressource.
> Le mieux à faire c'est de rien dire est attendre que ca passe.


C'est pas parce qu'on est ancien qu'on est vidés ! 

On est justement là pour faire profiter les petits d'jeuns de notre "I M M E N S E" () expérience. 
Et leur éviter les erreurs basiques qui foutent la merde entre les membres.


----------



## Krstv (4 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je prend celui là!
> Tu veux lequel en échange?
> Tiens je t'en file meme 2 vu qu'en fait y'en a 2 dedans!



Je te les laisse. J'en ai plein sur moi, vu que mon boulot, c'est d'en écrire toute la journée pour la presse à scandale


----------



## donatello (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'on est ancien qu'on est vidés !


et c'est pas parcequ'on est ancien qu'on a forcément plein d'étoiles !!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaarfff !!
> *Je suis content* d'avoir jeté un ½il à ce sujet : j'y ai acquis la certitude d'être _un graphiste hors normes_ !!
> :rateau:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...


 Arfff!!! j'avais pas vu le titre de ton post Roberto: "*Je sais pourquoi j'ai pas de thunes. Ça y est j'ai compris !!"

 Excellent!  
*


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

J'ignore si les Mac-users sont gay mais en tout cas, les nouveaux PowerMac G5 sont bi!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ignore si les Mac-users sont gay mais en tout cas, les nouveaux PowerMac G5 sont bi!


 Mwouaahhhhh! C'est trop arretez!!!


----------



## donatello (4 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ignore si les Mac-users sont gay mais en tout cas, les nouveaux PowerMac G5 sont bi!


Rooooh encore une que j'aurais adoré faire

je te hais


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un vieux G4 qu'il l'est aussi !


 C'est dégoutant!


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Et Dieu sait qu'une femme, ça coute cher)



     
heu, non coments...  
Encore un lieu commun couillon à souhait    

Encore un sujet de Mecs fait pour les Mecs...


----------



## molgow (4 Août 2004)

Moi je pense que les utilisateurs Mac sont en général plus _gais_ car le système plante nettement moins que Windows.


----------



## molgow (4 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> heu, non coments...
> Encore un lieu commun couillon à souhait
> 
> Encore un sujet de Mecs fait pour les Mecs...



Rohh.. pis les femmes ne sont jamais contentes!

La preuve avec macelene!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NB: j'ai deja
> - les noirs y sentent pas bon
> - les belges y mangent de frittes
> - les Italiens c'est des voleurs
> - les Chinois 'faut pas s'y fier


  J'avais oublié: Dans le Nord c'est tous des poivrots

  "
narcoleptik 
    Membre junior
     Date d'inscription: 21/07/04
    Localisation: Cambrai/Arras"


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> qui foutent la merde entre les membres.


Attention tout de même à ce que tu écris ...


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah çà oui ! Et on en a la preuve !


ah oui, là c'est incontestable


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Rohh.. pis les femmes ne sont jamais contentes!
> 
> La preuve avec macelene!


  :mouais:

Moi je suis très contente de mon MAc, même s'il est gaie


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Moi je suis très contente de mon MAc, même s'il est gaie



celui qui lag quand tu ouvres deux appli et qui te fait ouvrir un thread dans les forums techniques avec un smiley rouge?


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2004)

Et dire que j'ai failli éviter ce thread à cause de son titre, propice à partir en c.... euh... enfin aux dérapages quoi. La capacité de repêchage des threads à risque des gentils membres (et _gentilles zézettes_) de ce forum ne cesse de m'étonner


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> celui qui lag quand tu ouvres deux appli et qui te fait ouvrir un thread dans les forums techniques avec un smiley rouge?



ben oui justement celui-là même


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Je compatis, j'ai eu l'occasion de me faire cramer la gueule sur d'autres sujet par tous ces vieux briscard 5 étoiles qui ont de la ressource.
> Le mieux à faire c'est de rien dire est attendre que ca passe.


Non, non, il suffit de réfléchir avant de poster 
Mieux même, en allumant de 2ème neurone, on peut poster la même chose mais formulé autrement  






- C'est quoi Gay !!!???
- C'est un Happy Mac ​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mieux même, en allumant de 2ème neurone, on peut poster la même chose mais formulé autrement


 C'eut été dommage!


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'eut été dommage!


Ben oui, les neurones ne se renouvelant pas, il faut savoir économiser son potentiel intellectuel pour plus tard ! Allumer le 2ème neurone evenait à devenir sénile deux fois plus tôt !


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allumer le 2ème neurone evenait à devenir sénile deux fois plus tôt !








- Qu'est qu'y dit ?
- Dors sénile ​


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Dorsenil ? C'est un nouveau médicament contre Alzheimer ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2004)

Marrant ... Personne n'a encore parlé de Bill Ga(y)tes !!:rateau:


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Août 2004)

ni des blondes ..


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

MacGé ou MacGay, j'entends pas bien ya de la friture sur la ligne


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ... Personne n'a encore parlé de Bill Ga(y)tes !!:rateau:


 Il parait qu'il est avec DoubleYou...


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Faut dire que chez lui, il y a eu du 'I love you' à la pelle ! 
Et je ne parle pas de "BackOrifice"


----------



## bebert (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que chez lui, il y a eu du 'I love you' à la pelle !
> Et je ne parle pas de "BackOrifice"



Il s'est mis dans un de ces gay-pieds !


----------



## bengilli (4 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Mon Power Book est Gay



je me disais bien qu'il s'approchait dangereusement du port firewire du mien la dernière fois qu'on s'est vu...    :love:



C'est un sujet pour olivier.w ça  Va bientôt falloir qu'on fasse comme les ricains, on va sous traiter la modération à des boites civiles comme Halliburton Moderating


----------



## cecil (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rend le clavier à Cécil



 Supermoque ? cela sous entends quelque chose de particulier ça ?  LOL


----------



## cecil (4 Août 2004)

Déjà qu'un nombre de gens me prennent pour une fille ! 
 Dans la vie réelle aussi parfois. C'est agaçant. lol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

_les auvergnats sont radins, Jesus Christ et les modérateurs ferment les sujets _


----------

